# Joining clubs



## sexyboi

I've been wanting to join a few
clubs(sports,music....computer hacking classes? ) and I don't dread joining(and going to the club)at all.But I'll probably just go there and be quiet(like I always am at school).And by quiet at school,I mean so quiet that its been 3 weeks that I've joined a new school(grade 11)and I've made zero friends who I can hang with.So what do you guys think?Can joining clubs help if I am not afraid of joining them?How would it be any different from school?I DO want to join but was just wondering.Thanks brahs!


----------



## MusingForX

Well if you join a club based around an activity, a person will have to break you in so that you know your way around. So you will talk at least for a moment.


----------



## cybernaut

Yeah, it shouldn't hurt to give them a shot especially if you are comfortable with the idea. Another advantage is that it will give you something to do, instead of spending the school year with the same routine: waking up for school, school, going home, do homework. That's how it was for me back in high school at least.


----------



## Yousername

I usually find that clubs are the easiest way to make friends so definitely give it a go! You all share a common interest so there is always something to talk about!


----------



## Zack

I wanted to join a chess club but I wouldn't speak to anyone and would be so stressed that my game would suffer greatly anyway - no concentration. You need absolute concentration in chess.


----------



## BKLD

When I was in school, I wanted to be in Art Club and National Honor Society. Not only because it would force me to get out of my shell, but also it looks good to have extracurricular activities. But, I had transportation issues and couldn't get to any of the meetings. I say go for it.


----------



## Brainstorm

I've been thinking about joining an acting/theatre student club nearby, or at least checking out what it's like once. Always had an interest in doing it but my shyness and anxiety prevented me from pursuing it. Thought it would be perceived as "dumb". Still not entirely sure if I will but I'm keeping at as an option.


----------

